# jheryn-lightfoot-has-a-dream...



## elzorrorojo (Jul 27, 2005)

opino-que-deberias-pasar-el-soucecode-de-FA-a-codigo-abierto,-bajo-la-GNU-y-asi-permitir-que-emprendores-programadores-traten-de-pulir-tu-proyecto,-ya-que-como-tu-solo-recibes-los-buenos-deseos-de-la-gente-(y-uno-que-otro-centavo)-estas-sufriendo-innecesariamente..

loable-tu-actitud,-bastante-desinteresada,-un-gran-servicio-social,-pero-no-puedes-sacar-sangre-de-las-piedras..

admiro-el-trabajo-de-jheryn-lightfoot,-lo-comprendo,-y-se-lo-que-es-el-trabajar-en-un-proyecto-que-beneficiara-a-una-comunidad-a-la-que-pertenezco-y-estimo-solo-por-el-placer-y-satisfaccion-de hacerlo.

No-me-queda-mas-que-repetir-la-frase-que-tanto-has-leido... "cuenta conmigo-en-lo-que-te-pueda-ayudar"

[english traslation, rich in feeling poor in spelling]
XDD

In-my-opinion,-you-should-make-FA's-sourcecode-available-as-open-code,-under-the-GNU/GLP-and-thus-allow-enterprising-programmers-to-try-and-improve-your-proyect,-since-you're-only-receiving-people's-good wishes-(and-one-or-two-pennies,-or-bucks,-or-euros,-or.. whatever... X3)-you're-suffering-needlessly...

Your-attitude-is-praiseworthy,-very-selfless,-a-great-social-service.-but-you-can't-get-blood-out-of-a-stone...

You'll-find-a-lot-of-help,-many-people-willing-to-support-you-with-what-they-know-or-can-do,-sadly-one-can-never-have-the-right-help-at-hand-in-the-right-moment...

I-admire-jheryn-lightfoot's-work,-I-understand-him,-and-I-know-what-is-it-like-to-work-in-a-proyect-that-will-benefit-a-community-to-which-I-belong-and-appreciate-just-for-the-pleasure-and-satisfaction-of doing-it.

I'm-left-with-nothing-to-say-but-the-phrase-you've-already-read-many-times...-"Count-with-me-in whichever-way-I-can-help-you".


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 28, 2005)

Your post would be far easier to read (in either language) if you took out the annoying dashes inbetween every word.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 28, 2005)

It's the translation program or book to get it into how it is supposed to be said. Or else it would have been something completely different.


----------

